# Remington 788 pics and question



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Some time back I ran across a deal at a pawn shop that I just couldn't resist. They had a Remington 788 in 22-250 in great shape (aside from the stock) that appeared to have very little use (the bluing is still on the bolt face, etc...).

Long story short, it followed me home and stood in the corner for a long time. Dad refinished the stock for me and it turned out quite nicely, but to be honest, that old stock was simply dirt-ugly not to mention non-ergonomic.

Last week I got tired of looking at it the way it is and went to Boyd's website and ordered a Featherweight Thumbhole stock in the camo laminate option. Below are a couple of pictures of the end result. Quite handsome, if you ask me.

My main question, however, is regarding the correct torquing of the action bolts. The owner's manual simply states that they bolts should be "tight". Uh, thanks for the non-help, Remington. Can anyone tell me how many inch-pounds these bolts should be torqued? Is there a particular order in which to do so? When installing the new stock I chose 40 inch-pounds for lack of better information.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have owned a 788 in .222 Remington for 30 some odd years and had it apart a dozen times or more. I free floated the barrel by channeling the stock many years ago. Whenever I put it back together, I did not torque anything, just made the screws "tight". It has never had any effect on the POI so to me it is a non issue. I have killed more coyotes and varmints with the old triple deuce than anything I own. The 788 is a very accurate model although they were a low end rifle when they were produced. It will still keep up with anything else I own accuracy wise.

By the way, I like the factory stock although it is very plain, but I sure like the looks of yours. If you don't mind me asking, what did it set you back? I would probably have to OK it with my daughter though. A few years back she was shooting the rifle and said, "Daddy, I want this rifle when you are dead". Sentimental little..............darlin'.

:hunter:


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a direct link to the stock I purchased, 788 short-action. Price is $99 plus shipping, which in my case was $18.48. IMO it's a lot of value for the money. My biggest complaint is that they don't offer a thumbhole stock for my short-action Ruger M77 (old model). They have one for the long action, but for whatever freak reason they don't make one for the shorties.

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=18550&cat=1220


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd have to look on my Wheeler FAT Wrench literature...I think synthetic is 40-60 in/lbs... Wood is less... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I'd have to look on my Wheeler FAT Wrench literature...I think synthetic is 40-60 in/lbs... Wood is less... :teeth:


thats what i thought

but i would alternate the torqueing in 10 lb inch increments

to keep the clamping force equal


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

finished product looks great, nice work!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, Swift. It was a pre-finished stock and was a drop-in fit except the magazine well was too tight. Upon closer inspection, I noticed that the forward corners of the well were rounded instead of squared, and it was causing the mag to bind up. Just a few minutes of carefully squaring-off those corners and it fits like a glove. Now it just needs a trip to the back yard to get zeroed for 'yote hunting..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. You are giving me ideas.


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the same stock on my 700 rem.30-06. I went on line and signed up for sale e-mails and ended getting mine for $76.00. Just recieved a catalog from them on every stock they make.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal! By the way, has anyone here tried one of their Sporter Thumbhole stocks?


----------

